

Imagining the Future of the University - bedris
http://chronicle.com/blogs/profhacker/imagining-the-future-of-the-university/39021

======
pg
"Is this model, born of the industrial age..."

It was born a lot earlier than that.
[http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/58/Fray_Luis...](http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/58/Fray_Luis_de_Leon%27s_classroom_-
_University_of_Salamanca.jpg)

